# I have to tell this story



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

OK - I have to tell this story - and my wife does not seem to understand the frustration and joy of this story. So I figured someone here would.

I just came off the course and it was an average round, but on hole 12 a 135 Par 3 with an island green I had the shot of my life.

You see every week my golf buddies and I struggle on this hole - for some reason that none of us can figure out it plays longer than it is. And every time all of us end up in the drink. This hole is our nemesis. Except for me today.

Golfer #1 gets up and hits with a 8 iron - over the green and wet.
Golfer #2 tees up and hits with an PW - short
Golfer #3 tees up and hits a 9 iron and hits the edge of the green and bounces off the back into the drink.
I tee up 1 foot behind the tee box line to make sure I don't go long. I hit a 9 iron straight at the pin. It lands just past the pin and rolls back directly at it.

I am thrilled that for the first time in as long as I can remember I didn't lose a ball to the drink. But when I approach the green I see that I missed a hole in one by 3 inches. Frustrating but happy to take a birdie!

Now if I had teed it up at the tee box line would I have made the hole in one? I will never know. But I will now approach hole #12 with more confidence next week.


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

I was playing in a best ball tournament with a partner who did not know the course and he was relying on me to help him out.
We came to this par 3 and he asked me what club should he use. I may have said a 6 or something like that. 
Well, he used the club I suggested and the ball flew the green by about 20 yards or so. 
He grumbled all the way to his ball about lousy advice and such. 
On his next shot, the ball went into the hole for a birdie. 

He just looks at me and says, 'Never again will I doubt your judgement'!

And so it goes. I knew that was the right club all along. :laugh:  :dunno: 

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

That is a great story - I wold love to hear other's favourite golf stories


----------

